# Distance Shoot....



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Don't forget to send in your scores for this week....

If I don't get enough scores by tomorrow I will hold the ones I have and we will not have a shoot this week. As of now I don't have enough :mg:

I am also thinking about opening it up to "outsiders" :mg:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Kick the doors down and open er up!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I think I am going to.... That way YOU get some comp :chortle: But we can send more people to the pine at a time that way......

plus maybe we can get someone from NC that isn't skeeered :zip:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Btw I got my scope fixed and my bow will be propped against the wall when it isn't in my hands from here on out


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That's a smart move for sure :wink:

I am glad you got it back rocking and rolling for LAS...that was a Jimmy D fast turn around :thumb:


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Got my scores, just forgot to send them last night. Now where is my phone...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

It's not looking good for a shoot tonight  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> It's not looking good for a shoot tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sent you my scores starting to enjoy indoors here in the land of crazy weather


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well....you guys let me down.

The shoot is canceled this week...only 9 or 10 shooters.  I think I will be opening the shoot up to those in Gen Pop


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

More people, the more chance I have of sieving that 30 I shot


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

:chortle: I don't know what "sieving" is but I am guessing it's the Aussie version of surviving :wink:


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok, I'll check in again next week. can I substitute scores or are they locked in?


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Sorry. Getting ready for the ASA this weekend.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

hdracer said:


> Ok, I'll check in again next week. can I substitute scores or are they locked in?


You can send in another score or keep the ones you have on the books. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

ccwilder3 said:


> Sorry. Getting ready for the ASA this weekend.


What....who let in a chewie? :doh: :wink:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> You can send in another score or keep the ones you have on the books.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


seeing mine was a personal best i will keep it.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> What....who let in a chewie? :doh: :wink:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


chewies will never learn and boy am I so glad i moved from the darkside to real archery.:darkbeer:


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> What....who let in a chewie? :doh: :wink:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't worry. Spots are where my hearts at. I'm trying to shoot every tournament within reasonable driving distance to get use to tournament pressure before the state indoor.


----------



## jato4x4 (May 18, 2009)

Can outsiders join yet?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jato4x4 said:


> Can outsiders join yet?


Anyone can turn in a score....we don't care who gets sent to the Pine :wink:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jato4x4 (May 18, 2009)

Alright I shoot in a Vegas league right now at my club on Tuesday nights. So nothing like extra practice. Although I don't know what the pine is, or even if I want to know.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle: I don't know what "sieving" is but I am guessing it's the Aussie version of surviving :wink:


Aussie slang..........now


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

jato4x4 said:


> Alright I shoot in a Vegas league right now at my club on Tuesday nights. So nothing like extra practice. Although I don't know what the pine is, or even if I want to know.


Trust us...you will find out what "the pine" is and very quickly, too. 

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

field14 said:


> Trust us...you will find out what "the pine" is and very quickly, too.
> 
> field14 (Tom D.)


When is F14 gonna turn in a score? :noidea: 

But this weekly event will no longer be held in the Field Forum :mg:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1945362&p=1066419341#post1066419341


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> When is F14 gonna turn in a score? :noidea:
> 
> But this weekly event will no longer be held in the Field Forum :mg:
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1945362&p=1066419341#post1066419341


Been too busy with my wife's health situation. A few weeks ago, she was in critical condition. Fortunately, she is out of the hospital and in a care/rehab facility and is starting to turn around for the better. Not very interested in shooting much right now; at least until she is up and around better and HOME.
I'll keep on a watching and enjoying the humor and when things are OK with her, then I'll participated. Besides, it gives the rest of you "pine dwellers" more cookies to enjoy during your long sits "on the pine."


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That's right I remember you speaking about that. I totally forgot :doh:

Glad to hear that she is doing much better now.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

field14 said:


> Been too busy with my wife's health situation. A few weeks ago, she was in critical condition. Fortunately, she is out of the hospital and in a care/rehab facility and is starting to turn around for the better. Not very interested in shooting much right now; at least until she is up and around better and HOME.
> I'll keep on a watching and enjoying the humor and when things are OK with her, then I'll participated. Besides, it gives the rest of you "pine dwellers" more cookies to enjoy during your long sits "on the pine."


Man I hope your wife gets better soon


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The rest of you need to post up in the new thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

I'll just have to run with the scores I sent last week. Haven't had time to shoot again. Was outta town for the weekend...


----------

